# It's too big!



## lklawson (Jun 6, 2011)

No, this isn't the beginning of a Casanova style (ahem) "War Story."

So I'm bargain shopping at the flea market and browsing the cheap import knives when this guy comes up with a woman (wife?) in tow.  He looks at the Bowies and says, "These are no good.  They're *too big to fight with*." 

 <BOGGLE> 


Peace favor your sword, 
 Kirk


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 6, 2011)

lklawson said:


> No, this isn't the beginning of a Casanova style (ahem) "War Story."
> 
> So I'm bargain shopping at the flea market and browsing the cheap import knives when this guy comes up with a woman (wife?) in tow.  He looks at the Bowies and says, "These are no good.  They're *too big to fight with*."
> 
> ...



I think it's probably a mistake to buy a knife first and then try to build a fighting style around it, which sounds like what this guy was planning to do. Maybe he doesn't know the history of knives, or that knife in particular. But I would say that when dealing with blades, *bigger is better*. A man with a knife is a serious threat to a man without one. But a man with a machete suddenly makes a man with a knife feel inadequate. And every man looks at his shoes when another man walks into the room carrying a long sword. We all know what's best.

When it comes to knives, you want a big heavy blade. Whether your thrusting or slashing or even just brushing against your targets, *size matters*. Anyone who says "it's too big to fight with" just hasn't been around. But if they start slow, and gradually increase intensity, they'll be able to handle big blades soon enough. Maybe even two at a time.


-Rob


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 18, 2011)

Thesemindz said:


> But I would say that when dealing with blades, *bigger is better*. A man with a knife is a serious threat to a man without one. But a man with a machete suddenly makes a man with a knife feel inadequate. And every man looks at his shoes when another man walks into the room carrying a long sword. We all know what's best.
> 
> When it comes to knives, you want a big heavy blade. Whether your thrusting or slashing or even just brushing against your targets, *size matters*. Anyone who says "it's too big to fight with" just hasn't been around. But if they start slow, and gradually increase intensity, they'll be able to handle big blades soon enough. Maybe even two at a time.
> 
> ...



Interesting points but couldn't you argue that it's not always the case that the longer weapon is the best? I mean yes a long sword has an advantage over a machete just as the machete has definite range advantages to a knife but that doesn't necessarily mean it's the best does it? The same disadvantage cause by having a shorter blade/no blade, could (if the disadvantaged person has any skill or training) potentially be overcome by someone who knows how to get in close and manage distance - a long sword thrust is no good when you're opponent is 6 inches away from your body after all. 

Also with regards to the weight of the weapon, something heavier is great for power but something lighter is going to allow the wielder more speed and one may argue aid endurance in that it doesn't sap muscle strength as much when using the blade. At least that's how my instructor explained it when I asked him how to choose the right staff for me (He asked "Do you want power or do you want speed?" and over the course of training since, I've tended to lean towards the medium end of the scale so I can try get the full range rather than being limited).


----------



## lklawson (Jun 21, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Interesting points but couldn't you argue that it's not always the case that the longer weapon is the best? I mean yes a long sword has an advantage over a machete just as the machete has definite range advantages to a knife but that doesn't necessarily mean it's the best does it? The same disadvantage cause by having a shorter blade/no blade, could (if the disadvantaged person has any skill or training) potentially be overcome by someone who knows how to get in close and manage distance - a long sword thrust is no good when you're opponent is 6 inches away from your body after all.


Well, if you're fighting in a phone booth, then, yeah, shorter/smaller may be "better."  But without an artificial constraint on range, then it's almost always better to have the longer ranged weapon.  "Getting inside" is a grand idea, and most sword arts teach that it's a fine way to negate or reduce the efficiency of your opponent.  But "passing the point" as it's often called is the hard part.  It's all well and good to say, "get on the inside of his weapon" and it's a whole 'nuther thing to actually do it.  This isn't boxing where you can soak up a strike or two to close the range.  



> Also with regards to the weight of the weapon, something heavier is great for power but something lighter is going to allow the wielder more speed and one may argue aid endurance in that it doesn't sap muscle strength as much when using the blade. At least that's how my instructor explained it when I asked him how to choose the right staff for me (He asked "Do you want power or do you want speed?" and over the course of training since, I've tended to lean towards the medium end of the scale so I can try get the full range rather than being limited).


I've seen well made arguments on both sides.  What I can tell you is that in very (VERY) few instances have the lighter weapons been regarded as the "best choice."  For example, in Europe (where what sword-fighting expertise I have is based), the military swords were almost always heavier and often longer than the civilian swords.  While civilians may have been bopping around with light Smallswords or Courtswords, the military was using Mortuary Swords, Basket-hilted Broadswords, and "Heavy/Military" Sabers.  IMS, there was one saying I once heard (not sure of the attribution on it) that went something along the lines of, "The young men went off to the (100 Years) War with Smallswords and returned with Broadswords."

So, yeah, context is important.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jun 21, 2011)

lklawson said:


> So, yeah, context is important.



Definitely! I should have probably mentioned I don't train in a specific knife art so my questions/opinions were more from a generalist mindset. Added to that a lot of our knife defence/knife survival stuff is geared towards either putting a hell of a lot of distance between you and them, or moving in tight just long enough to control the weapon, strike or counter, then disengaging and putting a hell of a lot of distance between you and them  Thanks for breaking it down though.


----------



## never-finished-learning (Feb 7, 2014)

I can only speak from my own point of view. the guy may have had a point there surely such a thing as too big of a blade, it just depends on the situation, person, art practiced etc etc so with that being said if the man was looking for everyday carry, and had fma training and was looking for a concealable tactical folder then I might suggest something like a smith and wesson special ops folding karambit but if he was learning from a native american to fight with a bowie or a bowie and hawk combo then sure i might suggest a traditional style bowie, on the other hand if he were taking training for say tanto jutsu then obviously I would suggest a tanto so go easy on the guy maybe he just knew exactly what he was after.


----------

